# Hello, My name is Richard and I am a toolaholic



## Eyerelief (Jun 28, 2021)

After doing a little dumpster diving last week at a shop that just finished selling off what they could, I found these, the three Amigos.  They were rusted, froze up and neglected, but not necessarily beat up.  I figured that the guys that owned these before me made a living with them and if they were not accurate, they would have likely disappeared or been repurposed a long time before now.  The Hardinge H4 and the spindexer had a modified handle attached at the back which I didn't put back in (but did throw in a drawer just in case) thinking that it likely was installed due to a repetitive operation or production type setup.  The horizontal / vertical holder has a crack on one tab.  Sadly, there was no oil or debris in the crack so it may have cracked when it was thrown out.  The casting on this piece was certainly the hardest of the three, cleaned up quick and my wire brush didn't leave any marks or brighten the finish.
Now all three are tight, spin true and have no end play.  The pins slide in nicely but are snug when seated.  Painted them metallic brown because that is what was in the cabinet.  My cost was only a weekend for fixtures that I didn't even know I needed.
I need to get a life..................


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 28, 2021)

Nice dumpster find.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 28, 2021)

And they say that Texas is a machine desert, maybe they don’t sell stuff just throw it away!

nice save.


----------



## silence dogood (Jun 28, 2021)

There is a 12 step plan for you toolaholics.  First step is get a lathe, second step get a mill.  Third step is ...........   Acturally, it goes beyond 12 steps.  There is no cure.


----------



## Eyerelief (Jun 28, 2021)

C-Bag
It sure seems like a desert whenever I am looking for something.  Cant find anything within 800 miles.  You know how hard it is to sneak out of the house to buy a surface grinder 800 miles away?

Silence
I hear you.  I may need the advanced course since for the first step, I have 3 lathes, second step, 2 mills.  Really do need all the support I can get, keep them cards and letters coming, I feel like I'm in this all alone (My wife assures me that I am working in that direction at least).


----------



## BladesIIB (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi Richard....


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 28, 2021)

Eyerelief said:


> It sure seems like a desert whenever I am looking for something. Cant find anything within 800 miles. You know how hard it is to sneak out of the house to buy a surface grinder 800 miles away?


That seems to be the “law” wherever you live. In my case it means my want its put on the long range radar and I go into virtual vulture mode. Some things take decades like a universal vise or a Beverly throatless shear. And when something comes up in LA or SF even though it’s a couple hundred miles away it might as well be on the moon because of the logistics and the traffic. But so far patience as paid off along with vigilance.

Good luck fellow sufferer of TAS(tool acquisition syndrome).


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 28, 2021)

Eyerelief said:


> Silence
> I hear you.  I may need the advanced course since for the first step, I have 3 lathes, second step, 2 mills.  Really do need all the support I can get, keep them cards and letters coming, I feel like I'm in this all alone (My wife assures me that I am working in that direction at least).


On the first day of Christmas my true love gave to me,
A collet in a collet tree.
On the second day of Christmas my true love gave to me,
2 mills a spinning, and a collet in a collet tree.
. . .


----------



## Aukai (Jun 28, 2021)

You should see Dave for counseling


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 28, 2021)

i haven't done much dumpstr diving lately, 
but i'd say you got Catch of the Month for that one


----------



## sdelivery (Jun 28, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> And they say that Texas is a machine desert, maybe they don’t sell stuff just throw it away!
> 
> nice save.


In Ohio we saw alot of used equipment shipped to Texas,
Mostly oil and gas industry.
ALOT of BIG lathes went that way


----------



## Just for fun (Jun 28, 2021)

They look like new now,  good find and good job cleaning them up!


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jun 29, 2021)

And where is this magical dumpster to be found ?
are there any others ?
I REALLY gotta find one !!!...............


----------



## Dave Smith (Jun 29, 2021)

Aukai said:


> You should see Dave for counseling


I don't know which Dave you are refering to, but this one could definately not give him counseling--just tell him to keep happy searching, and find me some goodies.
Dave


----------



## Eyerelief (Jun 29, 2021)

Sadly these guys are all packed up now so my grubbing days at this haunt have been terminated.  Since I don't handle detox well, I will absolutely be on the lookout for another.  I have it so bad that I often stop in traffic to grab tools that are in the street.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 29, 2021)

Dave Smith your safe, I'm referring to mmcmdl Dave.


----------



## KevinM (Jun 29, 2021)

Eyerelief said:


> .......I have it so bad that I often stop in traffic to grab tools that are in the street.


I'm pretty sure the workers on the street get a little irked at that.


----------



## Eyerelief (Jun 29, 2021)

KevinM said:


> I'm pretty sure the workers on the street get a little irked at that.


We always arm wrestle if I don't think I can out run them.


----------



## sdelivery (Jun 29, 2021)

KevinM said:


> I'm pretty sure the workers on the street get a little irked at that.


Ya but I found those union workers to be slow and I don't shut off the car!


----------



## Eyerelief (Jun 29, 2021)

Exactly!  And the other people working the street hide when they see me anyway......................................


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 30, 2021)

Aukai said:


> You should see Dave for counseling


I may need the extra income after tonight !  I'm sure it will be a wonderful start to the week .


----------



## Aukai (Jun 30, 2021)

$$$$ I got some for you


----------



## Janderso (Jun 30, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> or a Beverly throatless shear


I've been looking for a B1 Beverly Shear. I found one.
It's getting a refurb and and sharpened blades. These are very handy!


----------



## Janderso (Jun 30, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I may need the extra income after tonight !  I'm sure it will be a wonderful start to the week .


What happens tonight? You retired!


----------



## Eyerelief (Jun 30, 2021)

Now you guys are making me feel better!  Good to see these tooling projects showing up in garages other than mine.  The shear looks like a good one


----------



## tjb (Jun 30, 2021)

Eyerelief said:


> I have it so bad that I often stop in traffic to grab tools that are in the street.


Been there.  Done that.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 30, 2021)

Last week I drove up to a stop sign, got out picked up a socket off of the road, and you already know what size it was....


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 30, 2021)

Aukai said:


> and you already know what size it was....



10mm by any chance ?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 2, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Last week I drove up to a stop sign, got out picked up a socket off of the road, and you already know what size it was....





mmcmdl said:


> 10mm by any chance ?


I've been looking all over for that damn thing.  I must've dropped it in the transporter.

I found a lot of tools during the years when my bicycle was my primary mode of transit. Back then it was 1/2" and 9/16" sockets. Last year I was accelerating down a a busy on-ramp (in my car) when I spotted a bunch of tools on the side. (Squealing brakes, smoking tires) Someone had lost an entire HF tool set. I grabbed as much as I could without getting killed. My wife says I should watch the traffic as intently as I watch the shoulders of the road.


----------



## Eyerelief (Jul 2, 2021)

We should start a thread on the best asphalt finds
Mine include (but are not limited to) a 24" Crescent wrench and 2 new in the box Diawa fishing reels.   I will stop traffic for anything that looks like a tool or a good rack...............
settle down, I'm talking whitetail deer here.


----------



## Eyerelief (Jul 2, 2021)

Oh, and I have never purchased an adjustable wrench like a Crescent, but I own 8


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 2, 2021)

Th


Aukai said:


> Dave Smith your safe, I'm referring to mmcmdl Dave.


That one


----------



## Larry$ (Jul 2, 2021)

You guys are a terrible influence! I pickup any aluminum, zinc, brass or copper I can find and melt it into usable stock. Today I'm making a bracket for my cold saw rehab out of some aluminum I had cast.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 2, 2021)

12 round trip redeemable airline coupons with no names. I found the team mom who put them on the roof to get in her car, they were for an off island team trip.


----------



## Larry$ (Jul 2, 2021)

Eyerelief said:


> adjustable wrench


A device to make a hex in to a round. I've got several in both imperial and metric.  They all are quite good at making rounds out of hexes.


----------



## Eyerelief (Jul 2, 2021)

Larry$ said:


> A device to make a hex in to a round. I've got several in both imperial and metric.  They all are quite good at making rounds out of hexes.


Yes!  And making knuckles bleed until you can get enough grease packed in the wound to stop it.


----------



## Eyerelief (Aug 19, 2021)

I have yet to find a cure for this disease.  I set out to find a CXA knurler for the Victor.  I found a fella that said he had one he was going to sell.  He said it was rust free, wasn't beat up and he wanted $75 for it. When I showed up at his shop, I discovered that  what he was holding for me was an Aloris, and as described.  He had converted to a larger lathe and was considering selling off what he had for CXA.  When I asked what else he had, he said more Aloris.  In the pic below, I had only the top boring bar holder and the two CXA1's to the right prior to the purchase.  The other 10 he sold to me.  I was able to get out the door with all 10 for $500 cash, and save him the trouble of cleaning them up.  All used, but all in great shape.  To be fair, I did run them through the parts washer to get the swarf, dirt and oil off of them.  The other pic is the only new tool holder I have ever bought, and I bought it on Monday.  I stumbled on it looking on Amazon.  $180.  (Buying Aloris on Amazon seems wrong to me for some reason.)  Considering the price I was sure that Amazon would email me and bag my order.  I like the thought of being able to swivel the pad to get the cutter at the angle that I want without loosening the QCTP, and set up to 5* of rake either side of zero.  This one, the CXA-22 will also work for shallow boring.  I had not seen one of these anywhere other than the big money for new so I thought this would likely be as good as I would be able to do.  A new test indicator and a new turning tool all in the same life time.  All to ride on top of 50+ year old equipment.  Like my old man used to tell me about my hot rods, "if it don't go fast, chrome it"


----------



## Janderso (Aug 19, 2021)

Yeah, you scored.


----------



## hman (Aug 19, 2021)

Definite suckage.  Congratulations on a great deal!


----------



## Just for fun (Aug 21, 2021)

Looks like you did well Eyerelief.  The new chrome on the Hot Rod is going to look great!  LOL


----------

